# question



## daniel_17 (Nov 26, 2006)

hello, i have a genni pig that just died, mabie 20 minuets ago, and i was wondering if it is ok to put my rat "josh" in the cage. josh only has a small cage right now and the one my genni pig had is big. i was told they could smell death and i wouldent be good for him, but i want a seccond oppinion, thanxs :wink:


----------



## Bugsike (Oct 30, 2006)

I would clean thoughly - get a mister spray bottle with bleach and clean EVERYTHING and rinse it well. After I bleach a cage, I rinse it well and I have another sprayer with a baking soda mix to make sure any old smells are gone. Then I let it sit for a couple days. It is possible that whatever your Guinea died from is still present in the cage, also remember that even if your Guinea died from something else, weakened animals often become a breeding ground for bacteria and viruses due to the animals compromized immune system. Some of these may be more deadly to rats than they are to Guinea pigs. All that said, a good cleaning will prolly get rid of any of these - but don't be in such a hurry; your rat will be ok for a while as long as it gets some out time.


----------



## daniel_17 (Nov 26, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Also, I know my old guenie pig's cage had a wire bottom with large gaps. if this is the case do not put your rat in it! Im so sorry about your guenie pig, I hope he had a good life


----------

